# Finaly I found all my parts!!!1stPneumatic!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

It took me a bit but I found something that worked out great and was more then have the cost of the brass fittinings It was about $30 Can. including the screen door closer I had the washing mach. vaulve from my night drives lol....I just wanted to say thankz to every-one that helped me out U know who U are Thankz and I can't wait to build my 1st pop-up....
here's a couple of pics and my dumbass vid the brightness is off lol 























The top 2 show almost all the parts I used those plastic tees and presser vaulve are only $2.95
March1049.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/March1049


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Movie not working at 2 am sat morn...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

2:32 am working now. Nice job NT.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome job! Congrats! The quick connect fittings make a neat final product. Can't wait to see what you put it in.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz guyz I can't wait to see what I put it in either lol lol....but I am trying to to find some different set-ups! I found a few I like but not sure where to start...


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

NT - Just wondering if you got the how-to from me on the car bumper prop, at your hotmail address. If not, I'll resend......


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey Dread and yes I did but the pic U sent didn't come out I wanted to send U a masage soner but forgot got wraped up in my Pneumatic set-up


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

No sweat - I'll try the jpg again


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

is that doorbell switch rated for 110 volts? I would be careful with that. Most doorbells use a transformer to bring the voltage down to around 12 volts.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> is that doorbell switch rated for 110 volts? I would be careful with that. Most doorbells use a transformer to bring the voltage down to around 12 volts.


I was thinking the same thing. 24V AC though.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

yup I gues here in Ontario Canada we have some diff's on rating's and yes it is rated for 110 volts! and I haven't had a problem except when I first wired it up I crossed the wire's and they were touching just moving along to fast lol lol O well works good now!!! and I have a couple remote switches I pan to use to make it easier in my haunt any-way....I also just finised my first pop up mech. for my 1st penumatics.......


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

looks good. You're an inspiration to those of us that haven't made the jump to pneumatic projects.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

awesome job.
can't wait to see what else you can cook up!
.


----------

